# How can I tell if my Pot Belly Pig is Pregnant?



## hobbyfarmrookie (Dec 28, 2010)

We have recently put a female potbelly (18 months old) in with our male (a year old).  How will I know when she is pregnant?


----------



## LavacaW (Jan 4, 2011)

I just bought a female potbelly x that has all of a sudden ballooned in the stomach area.  Nipples are more pronounced and she seems to be building a nest.  She is 8 months old and was pastured with male as well as female pigs.  How can I tell if she is pregnant beforehand so I will be prepared?


----------



## PattySh (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm not an expert having just delivered my first litter of pigs but I've done alot of reading on the subject beforehand. I do know from experience that Pigs don't show much until the last month of pregnancy. If your girl is only 8 months I doubt she would have conceived  and be ready to deliver. 8-10 months usually is a first heat cycle. Pigs both male and female will make a nest to sleep in. Both my boar and my sow make a circular nest out of hay and even cover their faces with hay if it's really cold.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jun 15, 2011)

LavacaW, it sounds as thugh your female may be pregnant.  Building a nest is a sign-----are her nipples very large?  Female potbellies can and do become pregnant at 6 mos.  An aquaintance of mine bought 2 6 mos. old pot belly pigs (a male and female) intending to start breeding about 6 mos. later.  To her surprise, the female gave birth exactly 4 mos. after she brought them home!


----------



## OatWheatMinipigs (Jun 15, 2011)

It takes 3 months 3 weeks and 3 days VERY normal for them to have them on the very day. On the third day they will begin to gather things ANYthing to make a nest unlike the normal nighty nighty nests  this one is HUGE and normally I have to  pick rocks and sticks both out of the nests. She will be soft and have a discharge behind and look almost like shes in heat when she is looking like this she is ready to pig. They will also be hotter then normal and be trying to roll in mud.  She will be VERY dropped. My sows started showing at 2 months. Most def at 3 months and I can see and feel movement. I have pictures and videos of my sow nesting and size  before the birth if you guys would like to see!


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 14, 2011)

OatWheatMinipigs said:
			
		

> It takes 3 months 3 weeks and 3 days VERY normal for them to have them on the very day. On the third day they will begin to gather things ANYthing to make a nest unlike the normal nighty nighty nests  this one is HUGE and normally I have to  pick rocks and sticks both out of the nests. She will be soft and have a discharge behind and look almost like shes in heat when she is looking like this she is ready to pig. They will also be hotter then normal and be trying to roll in mud.  She will be VERY dropped. My sows started showing at 2 months. Most def at 3 months and I can see and feel movement. I have pictures and videos of my sow nesting and size  before the birth if you guys would like to see!


I would love to see! Mine is 9 months and running with her boar since 2 months... the last 10 days we have noticed changes to her, the last 3 days they have been noticable changes from night time feedings to the next morning! ... very exciting to have baby tams running around.


----------

